# Wie NAS einrichten?



## AMDSempron (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin!
Als ich am Montad dieser Woche aus meinem Urlaub kam, hat mich mein Bruder etwas überrannt, denn er hatte sich während meiner Abwesenheit einfach eine
Samsung HD400LD und ein Raidsonic IB-NAS900-B bestellt. Da er jedoch momentan sein Diplom schreibt, dadurch so gut wie keine Zit hat und er von Netzwerken wenig weiß, soll ich das einrichten, mit der Begründung, ich könne das doch eh... kann ich leider nicht!
Deswegen wollte ich euch fragen, wie ich das NAS einrichten kann, hier mal, was er will:
-Mehrere Partitionen (noch kein Problem für mich)
-eine Partition/Ordner, wo alle Windowsupdates gespeichert werden (Vista, hab ich keinen plan, wie sich das automatisieren lässt)
-Eine Backuppartition, die Änderungen automatisch speichert (hab ich auch keinen Schimmer von, wie das per LAN gehen soll)
-einen FTP Server mit mehreren Benutzern und verschiedenen Zugriffsfechten in verscheidenen Ordner (also, dass User x in ordner a schreiben kann, in Ordner b aber nur lesen, ich habe schon einmal versuch, einen FTP Server zu maxhen, ging nicht, mit der festen IP ist mir das auch ein Rätsel. Außerdem soll der FTP Server mehrere Partitionen umfassen, sodass man z.B. auf die Updates und Die Backuppartition zugreifen kann)

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Das ganze soll auch ziemlich fix gehen, am Montag wurde der Kram bestellt, sollte morgen oder Freitag bei mir hier liegen. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## StephenKing (11. Oktober 2007)

Naja, vielleicht hätte er sich erst mal informieren sollen, was das NAS alles kann - denn das beschränkt nun mal die ganze Funktionalität. (bietet das zB keinen FTP-Server, dann is nunmal nix mit FTP).

Mehere Partitionen: Vergiss es erst mal... die meisten NAS nehmen die ganze Platte und man kann dann da mehrere Freigaben erstellen - da kann man dann natürlich Netzlaufwerke drauf verbinden, nur Partitionen im eigentlichen Sinn hast du da nirgends...
Partition mit Windowsupdates? Brauchst du wohl einen WSUS-Server  Ich würde sagen: rede ihm das aus 
Backuppartition: Welche Änderungen? Wenn es die NAS nicht als Funktion mitbringt, dann musst du das mittels einer anderne Backupsoftware auf dem PC erledigen (das sollte aber recht gut möglich sein).
FTP-Server: Wie gesagt - du bist auf die Funktionalität des NAS beschränkt. Eine ganz gute NAS sollte das angesprochene können. Was du mit fester IP meinst, weis ich nicht. Falls von außen darauf zugegriffen werden soll: Dyndns und Portforwarding.

Zusammenfassung: Du tust mir leid... wieso kauft der sowas und geht davon aus, dass er dann die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat


----------



## AMDSempron (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke schon mal für deine Erklärungen, jetzt bin ich ein wenig schlauer. Aber um noch einmal auf die von dir genannten Unklarheiten zu antworten: Also das mit den Partitionen war so gemeint, dass Nutzer nur einen Teil der Dateien lesen oder schreiben kann und dass je nach User diese Ordner verschieden sind, das wollte ich per Partitionen machen, aber wenns mit Ordnern geht, um so besser! Kann ich diese Ordner dann per FTP verschiedenen Usern zeigen? also, dass von außen drauf zugegriffen wird. Das mit den Windowsupdates ist mir wirklich heikel, wenn du das schon sagst, ich werde wohl davon Abstand nehmen.
Mit feste IP meinte ich, dass DHCP umgangen wird, denn was nützt ein FTP Server, wenn dieser dann alle 24 Stunden eine neue IP hat?


----------



## StephenKing (12. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das NAS genügend Funtkionalität bei SMB- und FTP-Rechten hat, dann kannst du das so alles einrichten.



> Mit feste IP meinte ich, dass DHCP umgangen wird, denn was nützt ein FTP Server, wenn dieser dann alle 24 Stunden eine neue IP hat?


Immernoch höchst unklar :-[ Du kannst dem Teil ja eine statische IP (im LAN) zuweisen, nur deswegen bekommst du (bzw. dein Bruder bzw. dessen Router) trotzdem alle 24h eine neue (öffentliche) IP von seinem Provider.

Wenn der Router nicht neu gestartet wird, sollte die NAS eigentlich immer die gleiche IP behalten (alternativ natürlich als statisches Lease festlegen, dass der DHCPD dem immer die gleiche gibt) - oder eben im NAS gleich fest eintragen.


----------



## AMDSempron (12. Oktober 2007)

StephenKing schrieb:


> Immernoch höchst unklar :-[ Du kannst dem Teil ja eine statische IP (im LAN) zuweisen, nur deswegen bekommst du (bzw. dein Bruder bzw. dessen Router) trotzdem alle 24h eine neue (öffentliche) IP von seinem Provider.
> 
> Wenn der Router nicht neu gestartet wird, sollte die NAS eigentlich immer die gleiche IP behalten (alternativ natürlich als statisches Lease festlegen, dass der DHCPD dem immer die gleiche gibt) - oder eben im NAS gleich fest eintragen.


hmm, das Problem ist, dass er auf das NAS hauptsächlich vom Internet aus zugreifen will, dann frage ich mich ja, wie es geht, wenn er vom Provider alle 24 Stunden eine neue IP bekommt, denn dann müsste man doch immer die IP vom NAS wissen, oder? oder bin ich hier falsch? ich will halt von irgentwo ausm I-Net immer mit einer IP darauf zugreifen... 
Sorry, dass ich hier so blöde Fragen stelle, aber von sa was hab ich echt keinen Durchblick...


----------



## StephenKing (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ja bereits das Stichwort "DynDNS" genannt. Du kannst dich auf www.dyndns.org anmelden und einen Hostnamen aussuchen. Dein Router aktualsisiert dann (vorausgesetzt er bringt die Funktionalität überhaupt mit) nach jeder Einwahl seine IP-Adresse bei DynDNS. So kannst du immer über ftp://meinhostname.dyndns.org zugreifen.

Natürlich muss noch Portforwarding des Port 21 auf die NAS eingestellt werden. Glaube mit Passive-FTP (was die meinsten Programme wohl standardmäßig nutzen), sollte es dann gehen.


----------



## Nelson (15. Oktober 2007)

deM NAS einfach ne statische ip zuweisen ( mit dem inet hat das ja nix zu tun) und wenn du über das inet zugreifne willst must du das über den rooter regeln. DynDns is ne super sache hab das auch schon oft benutzt, unterstützen fast alle fritz!Boxen soweit ich weiß!


----------

